# Classical Era or Romantic Era



## wassupguys (Jul 15, 2013)

Which era of music do you guys enjoy the most?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Classical Era for me.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm afraid I do not recognize the piece. Sorry.

And I personally prefer the Romantic era. Only because Beethoven is the only classical era composer I like (Hadyn and Mozart are ok, but their music just doesn't do it for me). From the Romantic Era, we get Chopin, Schubert, Mendelssohn, Schumann, Alkan, Verdi, Wagner, Franck, Brahms, Saint Saens, Tchaikovsky, Albeniz, MAHLER, Bruckner, R. Strauss, Rachmaninov, Medtner...basically every reason I wake up in the morning (and I left out a LOT of people)


----------



## Borodin (Apr 8, 2013)

I haven't heard of many Russian classical composers...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Well Classical we get CPE Bach, JC Bach, Haydn, Mozart, Boccherini, Hummel, Beethoven, Early Schubert, Stamitz, Kraus, and etc. Music that for the most part doesn't take deep concentration to understand it. It comes more natural to me as Romanticism goes farther out.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Unusually, I'm the opposite. I find it very easy and natural to appreciate Romantic music, where I have to force myself to sit through most Classical music (excluding Beethoven)


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Classical. Some Romantic music is just trying too hard...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Too bad no poll for this thread. But I'm sure it would heavily favour Romanticism.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Too bad no poll for this thread. But I'm sure it would heavily favour Romanticism.


Then it's good there's no poll, because that result would be quite wrong.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

OK, I'll break up this classical parade.

I'm going Romantic Era. Of course, without classical era, I wouldn't even appreciate _what_ the Romantic Era is, how it actually sounds. I adore Romanticism only _because_ I enjoy Classicism. I just prefer the former.

Like, I enjoy eating tomatoes -- raw or in a dish. I _prefer_ my tomatoes to be incorporated in a dish, however. But, still, I actually like tomatoes. And only because I like tomatoes do I enjoy them in my salads, or in another dish.

Is this metaphor working for anyone?


----------



## Borodin (Apr 8, 2013)

I prefer just the note of F#.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Whatever era I happen to be listening to at the moment.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

The Romantic Era for me all the way: Mendelssohn, Berlioz, Schumann, Brahms, Dvorak, Liszt, Wagner, Bruckner, Tchaikovsky...need I say more?  This is like a who's who of classical music as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Well Classical we get CPE Bach, JC Bach, Haydn, Mozart, Boccherini, Hummel, Beethoven, Early Schubert, Stamitz, Kraus, and etc. Music that for the most part doesn't take deep concentration to understand it. It comes more natural to me as Romanticism goes farther out.


Not to mention Wagenseil, Gluck, Clementi, Cannabich, Rosetti, M. Haydn, Quantz, L. Mozart, Boccherini, Alberti, and Sammartini!

I love both Romantic and Classical music. I would hate to have to live with one without the other.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Neo Romanza said:


> The Romantic Era for me all the way: Mendelssohn, Berlioz, Schumann, Brahms, Dvorak, Liszt, Wagner, Bruckner, Tchaikovsky...need I say more?  This is like a who's who of classical music as far as I'm concerned.


With some of the very finest composers mentioned!


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Unusually, I'm the opposite. I find it very easy and natural to appreciate Romantic music, *where I have to force myself to sit through most Classical music* (excluding Beethoven)


Inasmuch as it doesn't interest you?

If that's the case, it's understandable. Even as far as Classical music goes, most people seem only to enjoy the late works. The early Classical composers don't appeal to most, it seems. Just don't take away my Wagenseil symphonies!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Most of my favorite composers are Romantic (including late), so that's the clear option for me: Tchaikovsky, Glazunov, Rimsky-Korsakov, Weber, Verdi, Dvorak, etc. I still love music from the Classical era of course.


----------



## Jaredpi (Jul 4, 2013)

Classical for sure. (At least for me) Sounds nicer and more fun to play. A lot of Romantic music is nice though.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah Baroque and Classical are very nice sounding imo. Romantic gets more moody and denser. I'm usually in a mood for light classical. So I guess the Classical Era suits me best. I think your temperament makes a big difference in what style you prefer. Though maybe I'm overanalyzing this. I think the more patient listeners will reap the rewards of the Romantic Era. Those looking more for instant gratification will find the Classical Era easier to get into imo with the exception of Beethoven which takes some time. Though Beethoven is much different to the usual Classical Era composer.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I like and enjoy music from both eras but I lean more toward Romantic and into modern.

Kevin


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Romantic era for me the music sounds free compared to classical era also much longer.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

About 1890 to 1975.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Although I enjoy music from most periods, generally speaking the Romantics manage to move me on another level.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> About 1890 to 1975.


Don't you mean 1865 - 1957?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Skilmarilion said:


> Don't you mean 1865 - 1957?


Haha, music still went on for a few more years after that.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

There are more composers from the Romantic Period that I like than from the Classical Period, but Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven alone dominate probably 50% of my listening so I think it's a draw.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Haha, music still went on for a few more years after that.


But died before you were born?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> But died before you were born?


That's correct.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Then it's good there's no poll, because that result would be quite wrong.


What do you mean--what is wrong,people's opinion ? Explain yourself Dr.J.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

moody said:


> What do you mean--what is wrong,people's opinion ? Explain yourself Dr.J.


He likes the Classical Era much more than the Romantic Era.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Borodin said:


> I prefer just the note of F#.


You should take G-flat out for a walk now and then.

Aside from Beethoven, I primarily listen to Romaticism. There's just more to chew on. Mahler, R. Strauss, Barber, Sibelius, Dvorak, Prokofiev, Rachmaninov, Elgar, Bruckner, Chopin, Mendelssohn, Korngold, etc.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

It's a dead heat for me. There are things from each era that I love and things I don't really have much use for. I hate taking the easy way out, but I'm calling it a tie.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Romanticism - Schumann, Chopin, Beethoven (ish), Brahms, Mendelssohn, Dvorak, Saint-Saens, Tchaikovsky


----------



## Borodin (Apr 8, 2013)

nightscape said:


> You should take G-flat out for a walk now and then.


Yyyyyyyyyyuuuck


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

moody said:


> What do you mean--what is wrong,people's opinion ? Explain yourself Dr.J.


I believe that the moody gentleman is referring to polls. As they say, vox populi, vox dei. But being an agnostic, I do not find this saying of much value.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

KenOC said:


> I believe that the moody gentleman is referring to polls. As they say, vox populi, vox dei. But being an agnostic, I do not find this saying of much value.


You wrote: " Then it's good there's no poll,because the result would be quite wrong".
I asked what you meant and would be obliged if you furnished an answer,because your post makes no sense whatever to me.
Also I would prefer you not to second guess me.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

classical for me - I love structures and how pieces are arranged.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

moody said:


> You wrote: " Then it's good there's no poll,because the result would be quite wrong".
> I asked what you meant and would be obliged if you furnished an answer,because your post makes no sense whatever to me.
> Also I would prefer you not to second guess me.


Please see the quote from Neoshredder that was embedded in my original post. I was (obviously) responding to that. Hope this makes everything clear.


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a slight preference for the Romantic Era, but both eras are essential for my "listening survival". The Classical Era is like vitamins to me, I don't need that much of it to be happy, but I'd "die" without it.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Please see the quote from Neoshredder that was embedded in my original post. I was (obviously) responding to that. Hope this makes everything clear.


We are getting nowhere--why would the result be wrong?--but forget it and Neoshredder was correct in any case.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

There is a great deal more variety and a much longer list of great composers in the Romantic Era.

But they don't have Mozart. Classical it is!


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Romantic <3
even my own music is kindoff romantic in many aspects, at least when you don't count technical stuff or bombasticness or other things i find square


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Love both Eras. But Romanticism has more variety in the long run. Though I do love Mozart's music.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Beyond his pristine classicism, Mozart was quite the romantic.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Nobody composed more enchantingly for the female voice than Mozart; as romantic as it comes!


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Is being considered a Romantic good or bad? Goethe said Classicism is health, Romanticism is disease!


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

trazom said:


> Is being considered a Romantic good or bad? *Goethe said Classicism is health, Romanticism is disease!*


That very idea was a disease in Goethe's head.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

trazom said:


> Is being considered a Romantic good or bad? Goethe said Classicism is health, Romanticism is disease!


Then i'd rather be sick ^^


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

moody said:


> What do you mean--what is wrong,people's opinion ? Explain yourself Dr.J.


Not at all responsible for Dr.J, but do think that many a poll result on TC, if taken as "fact," is rather like resigning yourself to letting the inmates run the asylum


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I prefer Romantic now.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

neoshredder said:


> I prefer Romantic now.


I presume you are in a romantic mood then


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Pugg said:


> I presume you are in a romantic mood then


Romantic Era mood.  Listening to Romantic Era Symphonies on Spotify.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Romantic era. I prefer when music is more generic beautiful and for lack of better word special and I find that in romantic era music.
The classic era music sounds a bit too stroppy for me even if that can be fun sometimes.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Sloe said:


> Romantic era. I prefer when music is more generic beautiful and for lack of better word special and I find that in romantic era music.
> The classic era music sounds a bit too stroppy for me even if that can be fun sometimes.


The late part of the Classical Era I enjoy. Mozart, Beethoven, and Schubert. It is kind of hard to know when the late Classical Period ends and the early Romantic Period begins.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beethoven, Haydn & Mozart vs. the world?

The former win. 

Classical every time vs. Romantic.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

neoshredder said:


> The late part of the Classical Era I enjoy. Mozart, Beethoven, and Schubert. It is kind of hard to know when the late Classical Period ends and the early Romantic Period begins.


Indeed who's counting a few years.:angel:


----------



## Armanvd (Jan 17, 2017)

Romantic Era


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Eras are delineated by arbitrary lines drawn on incrementally shifting spectra. Where does green become blue? I prefer Beethoven's music to both classical and romantic music.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I prefer being able to choose my favorite pieces from both eras


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I like the late classical and early romantic the most. I think it has the best of both worlds.


----------

